# Line 6 Helix LT



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps some of you have already heard of this new offering from Line 6. I am not familiar enough with the Helix to state the differences from the original model and the LT model. Some of our more knowledgeable members can likely shed some light on this for those that are interested. It is about $400.00 cheaper than the original unit so there must be some comprises.






The Line 6 Helix LT guitar processor features the same advanced HX Modeling technology found in the Helix Floor and Helix Rack processors. With a streamlined I/O complement and hardware configuration, the Helix LT guitar processor delivers the highest levels of performance, flexibility and control in its class. The award-winning HX Modeling engine leverages powerful dual-DSP performance to capture and recreate amps, cabs, mics and effects with authenticity and responsiveness. A large LCD and touch-sensitive footswitches with color LED rings enable easy usage and fast, smart control. The generous I/O complement, with extensive routing capabilities, makes it easy to integrate Helix LT into an existing rig and provides flexibility for a wide range of stage and studio applications. Helix LT has preset compatibility with existing Helix products and also offers Variax guitar control integration. With Helix LT, the world’s most powerful guitar processing platform is now more accessible than ever before.
*
AUTHENTIC HX MODELING *
Powered by the HX Modeling engine, Helix LT offers greater DSP power than any other multi-effects processor in its class. Tube amplifiers are recreated with authentic sound and feel—each amp component has been captured, measured and matched to the real thing. Mics, cabs and effects are recreated accurately and are designed to sound instantly recognizable if you’ve ever spent time in a studio. Helix LT also lets you load custom impulse responses to personalize your rig setup. With uncompromised Helix sound quality and 123 dB of dynamic range, Helix LT ensures an authentic and responsive playing experience. 

*ACCLAIMED EASE-OF-USE*
The Helix LT processor delivers the advanced user experience similar to the Helix Floor and Helix Rack processors, with a clear and intuitive interface that enables fast tone creation and easy interaction—all with a minimal learning curve and the elimination of complex menu diving. A large color LCD lays out the entire signal chain and provides instant access to amp and effects parameters. Helix LT features the same touch-sensitive footswitches as Helix Floor and Helix Control, allowing you to select an effect block for editing simply by touching it. Color LED rings enable you to know what is assigned to each footswitch at a glance. Helix LT also has four stereo paths per preset, allowing you to design complex routing scenarios for each patch.

*KEEP PLAYING WHILE YOU TWEAK*
Part of the goal in developing the Helix family of products was to allow guitarists to interact with technology in ways that are more intuitive, making the creation of tones easier. This means you won’t have to stop playing to tweak a knob. With Pedal Edit Mode, you can edit any parameter you like using your foot; just select the block and parameter you want to change and adjust its value using the expression pedal.

*ROBUST I/O CONFIGURATION*
Featuring a best-in-class I/O complement with extensive routing capabilities, Helix LT provides advanced flexibility for studio and stage applications, and can be easily integrated into any live performance rig or studio setup. L6 Link connectivity enables smooth digital integration with compatible Line 6 products, including StageSource® speakers for an optimized experience when playing live. Exclusive Variax guitar integration provides even more control and creative inspiration, with instant model and tuning recall, effects control and power for Variax guitars. 

*EASY-TO-USE MAC/PC EDITOR*
Like all hardware products in the Helix family, Helix LT presets can be created and edited using Helix Edit software for Mac and PC. The Helix Edit software allows you to drag and drop amps, cabs, and effects to build complex signal chains. Quickly reorganize, rename, edit tones and modify Performance View labels, instantly visualizing every detail of your editing workflow—all right on your computer. 
*
PRESET COMPATIBILITY WITH HELIX PRODUCTS*
Featuring the same sounds, workflow and editor as the Helix Rack and Helix Floor processors, Helix LT presets are compatible with existing Helix products, including Helix Native plug-in software. This makes Helix LT an excellent option for guitarists who want a streamlined setup for live gigs or touring, or who want a backup for their Helix Floor or Helix Rack processor. 

*REGULAR FEATURE ENHANCEMENT *
Line 6 is committed to continuing the evolution of the Helix family and responding to the needs of guitarists. Following the path of Helix Floor and Helix Rack, Helix LT customers can expect regular firmware updates that add amp and effect models, features to improve flexibility and workflow, as well as other software improvements.


*Features*

Offers the same award-winning HX Modeling as Helix Floor, Helix Rack and Helix Native
Uncompromised Helix sound quality with 123 dB of dynamic range
Greater DSP power than any other multi-effects processor in its class
Robust I/O complement for easy integration and advanced flexibility
Preset compatibility with existing Helix products


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks like something that would solve a few problems for me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It's smaller and has less I/O options. The processing, effects, models and, most importantly, the sound it produces, are all the same as the Helix.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

After having a POD 2 and an HD300, I pretty much swore off on Line 6 products. Mainly cause the HD300 sucks balls. I'm still unsure if I'm going to get back into this game, but after hearing about the Helix and this one.....who knows.

I may check it out.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> After having a POD 2 and an HD300, I pretty much swore off on Line 6 products. Mainly cause the HD300 sucks balls. I'm still unsure if I'm going to get back into this game, but after hearing about the Helix and this one.....who knows.
> 
> I may check it out.


Do yourself that favour. The Helix is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> After having a POD 2 and an HD300, I pretty much swore off on Line 6 products. Mainly cause the HD300 sucks balls. I'm still unsure if I'm going to get back into this game, but after hearing about the Helix and this one.....who knows.
> 
> I may check it out.


I had a Pod and I used a friends HD (400? Can't recall). I also had an old Spider 2x10 amp, an M5, a DL4, etc. The Helix is nothing like any of those products. It might as well be made by a different company.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for those replies guys. I still haven't watched the video because every time I decide to come to the thread somethings happening.....but I'm going to check it out. When I see the Helix being in the same conversation as the AxeFX and those other quality devices, that certainly suggests that they did a very major re haul of the sytem from top down.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Recently moved over to line 6 helix lt and powercab plus. I was getting it all set up for gigs when covid hit. So far I'm very happy with the features and tones. It sounds stellar at rehearsals, now all I need is a gig to give it the true test. Until now its been tube amps and individual pedals so I'm stoked to use it live


----------

